

More Reasons Why Homeland Security Seizing Domain Names Is Unconstitutional - twodayslate
http://www.techdirt.com/articles/20110314/01204913484/more-reasons-why-homeland-security-seizing-domain-names-is-unconstitutional.shtml

======
bediger
Techdirt's Mike Masnick has been all over this issue for a while now. He's
featured at least two legal analyses of the issue, both of them seem to show
that ICE is way, way on the wrong side of the US constitution.

Also note that Masnick has some very persistent detractors, that he allows to
post anonymously. Those detractors are vociferous on this issue, but have
basically resorted to weird ad hominum arguments, only occasionally coming up
for air to cite some weird legal arcana that don't seem to apply, at least to
the more logical among us.

The number and persistence of Techdirt Trolls is quite remarkable. Why do the
trolls have so much time an energy to devote to particular issues? It's beyond
the ken of mortal man.

~~~
colanderman
I get the feeling that trolls alienate most of their IRL friends and thus have
lots of time to spend trolling which would otherwise be spent socializing.

~~~
cheez
The trolls may also be paid agents. An acquaintance of mine runs a company
that assists in astroturfing.

~~~
knieveltech
Yeah? There a lot of money in astroturfing these days? What's the client list
look like? They hiring?

~~~
eru
Fancy becoming an undercover reporter?

~~~
knieveltech
That sounds kinda cool actually.

------
arepb
Stuff like this makes me feel ill. The notion that the domain was used as
property to commit the crime is absurd. He was linking, not
manufacturing/producing/etc.

